# Goals



## pjk (May 29, 2007)

What goals do you have all have each puzzle you speedsolve? Whether it is a goal by the end of the year, or by your next competition, post here.


----------



## Cubinator (May 29, 2007)

Ideally, a month from now I'll be averaging sub-20. I'd also like to get sub-3 BLD by then for the 3x3. For the 4x4, I'd like to get decent times (such as averaging, say, sub-150); same with the 5x5. I'd also like to get down to sub 1.4 or so on the Magic (even though it's broken right now <_< ) Oh yes, and learning all OLL is definitely a goal of mine.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 29, 2007)

3x3:
- sub-30 avg by US Open (very close)
- learn Roux over the summer
- BLD: 50% success rate by next September/school year (begin learning over summer)
- sub-20 by end of the year
4x4:
- 100s avg by US Open (sub-120 avg done)
- sub-90 solve by/at US Open (one solve about 10 seconds faster than PB)
5x5:
- sub-160 avg by US Open (on a good day after warming up, I can get really close)
- sub-135 solve by/at US Open (PB is currently 2:17.89, only two more seconds)
- learn the last last two edge case


----------



## pjk (May 29, 2007)

These are my goals by the US Open... although not sure if I will be able to perform this well if I am nervous, but I want to be able to at least avg these at home easily:
3x3: 16.xx avg (I avg 17.xx-18.xx right now)
3x3 OH: 50 sec avg (don't plan on practicing too much)
3x3 BLD: 3:30 avg (to make the cut for US Open  )
4x4: 75 sec avg (I avg 80 sec now)
5x5: 3:30 avg (sadly, wont make the cut with these times)
2x2: sub-10 sec avg (should be pretty easy)

Well, there you go. I have a lot of practicing to do. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## mynamedoesntmatter (May 29, 2007)

Get a sub 1-minute average for the 3x3x3.
Other than that, nothing else, except maybe solving the 5x5x5 in less than 10 minutes. Haha. (I'm slow -_-)


----------



## Jason Baum (May 29, 2007)

3x3x3:
-Learn all of ZBF2L by the end of summer (currently know 214/306 cases)
-Be able to average sub 13 using ZBF2L + COLL/PLL
-Be able to consistently average 25 OH. I used to be able to do this but I haven't been practicing OH at all for the past few months

4x4x4:
-Sub 70 average, sub 60 single solve. My current average is about 1:18.xx, and my best single solve is 1:02.30
-Be able to solve 4x4x4 blindfolded. I think I will have to be taught in person for this, though. I've read some tutorials, and I still have a lot of questions

5x5x5:
-This puzzle has never really intrigued me that much, but I'd still like to be somewhat fast with it. My times are 5-6 minutes right now. I'd like to average somewhere around 3 minutes

Square-1:
-Learn a more efficient method and be able to average sub 30. This puzzle has always fascinated me, and I used to be able to average about 50 seconds on it, but I haven't solved it in at least 6 months. I still would like to get fast at it though

My goals for the US Open:
3x3x3: Sub 14 average
3x3x3 OH: Sub 25 average (this probably won't happen though)
3x3x3 BLD: Sub 4
4x4x4: Sub 80 average
I also want to know at least 75% of ZBF2L by the US Open, but this should be easily attainable. I only need 16 more cases to reach this point.


----------



## dbeyer (May 29, 2007)

Goals:
To learn ...
Buffer algs for Wings and Centrals

To Achieve Personal Bests of ...
Sub 2 on the 3x3 bld
Sub 10 on the 4x4 bld
Sub 20 on the 5x5 bld

To Recieve Official Results of ...
Breaking the World Record on either 4x4 or 5x5 bld, I hope I get to go before Chris at Worlds! 

Jason, might you be interested in correspondence through emails, and the possible webcam videos?

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## tenderchkn (May 29, 2007)

By the end of summer:

3x3, sub-15 avg of 12, sub-16 avg of 100
3x3 1h, sub-25 avg of 12
3x3 BLD, consistently sub-4
4x4, sub-90 avg

Nice round numbers...


----------



## Me (May 29, 2007)

hmm haven't thought much of summer cubing goals
well sub-20 by summer's end that can't be too hard mini-ZB
sub 1min-50 on the 4x4
5x5 ...bleh no goals for that right now. 

sub-5 mins for 3x3 BLD
and get my magics working again (haven't had enough strings since February)

yea that should do it.


----------



## aznblur (May 29, 2007)

Its winter in Australia but anyway

3x3x3
Sub-20 average
Learn all PLL/OLL
Learn how to BLD solve

4x4x4
Get a 4x4x4

5x5x5
Achieve sub 150 second average. Still got 50 seconds to lose.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2007)

Sub-20 average on the 3x3.
Which has a subgoal of learning all the OLL + PLL.

Sub-4 BLD 3x3. I've only really done a few proper attempts, so this I just need more practice.

Speed BLD 3x3. I've never done a full attempt.


----------



## Erik (May 29, 2007)

2x2: -learn more random advanced stuff
-get top3 in budapest
3x3: -learn at least 70% of my method before October
-do sub-15 avg in competition
OH : -do a sub-25 average and do sub-28 avg in competition
BLD: -get sub-2 and get successfull 4x4 solves
4x4: -do sub-60 more regularly, avg sub-67 in competition and do at least one sub-70 solve
5x5: -do sub-2 more regularly, avg sub-2 in competition
minx:-do more pracitse and average sub-1:28 in competition

Final goal: achieve 50% of the stated goals  and: "Don't be nervous/stressed/shaking during a competition"


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

> *4x4: -do sub-60 more regularly, avg sub-67 in competition and do at least one sub-70 solve*


I think you mean at least one sub-60 solve



> *Final goal: achieve 50% of the stated goals*


I think you should add one extra goal and if you achieve that, than all other time-related ones will also be achieved: "Don't be nervous/stressed/shaking during a competition"


----------



## joey (May 29, 2007)

Don't be nervous/stressed/shaking during a competition is definitely one I will have to think about, and try prepare for!

I have diabetes and for some reason when I get nervous/anxious I get Low which causes me to shake and not think properly. Thats going to be a bit of an issue. Especially for something like BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (May 29, 2007)

My goals for "Next Month" (1), "Worlds/Budapest" (2) and "End of Year". (average/single)

2x2x2: Learn nothing new, just do the things I know faster to get a sub-8 and eventually sub-7 average.

3x3x3:
1=PLL+Intuitive F2L (23/20)
2=Some OLL + Optimal F2L (20/17)
3=Rest of OLL (and probably Roux) (18/16)

3x3x3 One-handed
1=(50/40)
2=(40/30)
3=(30/25)

Blindfolded
1=Successful sub 10 using cycles, 2/2 in multiple
2=Successful sub 5 using cycles or Pochmann, 3/3 in multiple, successful 4x4x4
3=Successful sub 4 on average, 4/4 in multiple, successful 5x5x5

4x4x4
1=(1:35/1:25)
2=(1:25/1:15)
3=(1:15/1:05)

5x5x5
1=(2:40/2:30)
2=(2:20/2:10)
3=(2:10/2:00)


----------



## Johannes91 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@May 29 2007, 12:55 PM
> * Optimal F2L *


 That's quite ambitious...


----------



## doubleyou (May 29, 2007)

my 3x3x3 goals are to get:
-sub 30 on avg within the next month.
-also to finish my OLLs.. I only miss 4!! ("checkers", one "odd case" and its mirror and one "line"), so this is gonna be fast archived 
-cross avg 2-3 sec
MAIN goal: sub 15 F2L
oh, and I got vacation for 7 weeks in three weeks from now.. from then, its gonna be 100% cubing, all day everyday! so if I dont reach some of my goals till then, then I'll have plenty of time afterwards..
magic: sub 2 sec on avg. (best is 2.08 now)
4x4x4: sub 2 min (this is gonna be hard, but would be nice to achive)
5x5x5: sub 3 min maybe.. or just to get better (got like 5 min now)
OH 3x3x3: to get sub 40 on average

AND to learn BLD!!!


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (May 29, 2007)

My goals for this year(and for the WC).
-Don't be nervous/stressed/shaking during a competition.
2x2x2: Have sub3 on competition, and sub4.5 avg.
3x3x3: Have sub11 on comp. and sub 14 avg.
4x4x4: Have sub50 and sub 55avg.
5x5x5: Have sub80 and sub100 avg.
Magic: Reach the 0.75 and sub0.8 avg.
Mastermagic: Have sub2 avg on comp.
3x3x3 OH: Have sub 25 avg on comp.
3x3x3 BLD: Have sub50 more often.
Square: Have sub20 avg on comp.
Clock: Have sub9 avg on comp.
Piraminx: Have sub8 avg. on comp.
4x4x4/5x5x5 BLD: Get the WRs
MultiBLD: Solve more than 15 cubes on comp.


----------



## doubleyou (May 29, 2007)

M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) said:


> 4x4x4/5x5x5 BLD: Get the WRs
> 
> W00t!!? what a NICE goal
> 
> ...


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doubleyou_@May 29 2007, 06:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joey (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@May 29 2007, 04:10 PM
> *
> 3x3x3 BLD: Have sub50 more often.
> 
> MultiBLD: Solve more than 15 cubes on comp. *


 Did you mean sub60, or sub50? Either way its still crazily fast!

15 cubes BLD would be great! How long do you think it would take?


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (May 29, 2007)

Once I solved 15 cubes at home, and the whole attempt took 50 minutes.


----------



## dChan (May 29, 2007)

Goals? Well:

1. Average Sub-16 on the 3x3x3 by the end of the year
2. Average Sub-40 on the 3x3x3 One Handed by the next few months.
3. Be able to solve 3 3x3x3s in a row in under 60 seconds.
4. Be able to average under 1min 50 sec on dual solving(two cubes, one in each hand).
5. Average under 2 minutes on the 4x4x4
6. Try to get pretty good at some other puzzles besides the cube-type stuff.

There's mine.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@May 29 2007, 04:38 PM
> * Once I solved 15 cubes at home, and the whole attempt took 50 minutes. *


 I think you could improve on that!


----------



## Erik (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo)_@May 29 2007, 04:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Baum (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbeyer_@May 29 2007, 05:52 AM
> *Jason, might you be interested in correspondence through emails, and the possible webcam videos?*


Yes, that would be great. I'll go ahead and email you some of the questions I have later tonight. I can't wait to learn


----------



## dbeyer (May 29, 2007)

Matyas,
Best of luck to you at Worlds. It'll be quite fun for all of us to duke it out in your home country 

Jason,
[email protected]


----------



## Cubinator (May 30, 2007)

Alright, time to put together a more structured list.
By the end of June
Sub-3 or 3.5 BLD
sub-23 or so 3x3 Avg (I would like sub-20, but it's not going to happen)
sub-2:30 4x4 (I stink at it :\)
Do a 2 cube multi-blindfold (just tried and failed miserably)
Solve 4x4 BLD

By the beginning of September (when school starts up again)
Sub-20 3x3 Avg.
Sub-2 3x3 BLD
Sub-1.4 Magic
Do 4+ cubes in multi-blindfold
Solve 4x4 and 5x5 BLD (in competition would be nice)

Don't have times yet for big cubes blindfolded because I haven't attempted them yet. However, I understand how to solve centers and edges with commutators, after talking last night with dbeyer on IRC. Memo is a whole different problem...I think I *might* be able to memorize 4x4 the same way I do on 3x3 (tapping the pieces in succession), but if not, I'm thinking of letter pairs, where the first letter identifies the layer/center and the second letter identifies which piece in the layer/center (and then having the pairs put to a story).

Anyway, I would also like a few new/better puzzles, pieces and whatnot, but they're not really goals. When I get a minx, spare parts for my 5x5, and a new 2x2, I'll add goals for them to this list.


----------



## KJiptner (May 30, 2007)

Okay here we go. All of them are longterm goals, I don't want to make myself crazy 

*3x3*
Avg Sub 20 constantly (of 100 would be nice)
Master Advanced-PLL-Recognition
Get the Sub 15 Avg (it has time)
Be able to get Sub-3 BLD times constantly.

*4x4*
Avg under 90 seconds (and then we'll see)
Solve it Blindfolded


Get solid skills on the following:
2x2 (sub 6), 5x5(sub 3min), Megaminx (Sub 3min), Clock (Sub 15), OH 3x3 (sub 50), Square 1 (at least the ability to solve it), Magic, Solve a 20x20


----------



## icke (May 30, 2007)

well my goals are not as low as yours but still. 
3x3 avg sub 35 (need ten more sec)
best sub 22
be able to solve it bld 
4x4 sub 160
5x5 sub 5min
i also wont to learn the rest of the oll and pll algs so that i can do a 2-look ll. and improve my f2l a lot. these goals are for the end of summer.


----------



## Fred (May 31, 2007)

My current goal is to become fluent with Heise f2l. A subgoal is to become color neutral. In general, my goal is to be able to take advantage of lucky/easy cases.


----------



## sgowal (May 31, 2007)

Here are my goals for the Worlds:
*2x2*
Average: sub-6 seconds
*3x3*
Average: sub-19 seconds
I was targeting sub-17 but I realize I don't have that much time to practice
*3x3 OH*
Average: sub-50 seconds
*3x3 BLD*
Single: sub-4 minutes
*4x4*
Average: sub-1:45 minutes
It's possible if I don't mess up my edges like in San Diego
*Pyraminx*
Average: sub-9 seconds
But I have to repair my pyraminxes, I ordered 3 from Meffert 2 are already "broken"

At the US Open:
*2x2*
Average: sub-7 seconds
*3x3*
Single: sub-17 seconds
Average: sub-21 seconds


----------



## Rama (May 31, 2007)

My goal for the Worlds:

Sub 20 average One-Handed B) ...


----------



## KJiptner (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rama_@May 31 2007, 12:01 PM
> * My goal for the Worlds:
> 
> Sub 20 average One-Handed B) ... *


 Nice to have you here Rama  Welcome.


----------



## Rama (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi there Kai!!

I just found out about this forum, I will use it a lot I think.. haha


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Jun 1, 2007)

My only goal right now is to get a sub-20 avg with Roux (so close). I figure I'll get it after this summer. I eventually want to move into non-matching Roux blocks, but I need to get the basics down first. When I get bored with Roux I will move into color neutral Petrus or maybe direct solves on larger cubes.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 2, 2007)

Emminent Goals:
Sub 30 5x5 bld ... grrr 30:06 5x5 bld today ... grrr


----------



## icke (Jun 11, 2007)

my goals for the sommer are,
to be able to solve a 3x3 blind,
learn all PLL's 
improve my F2L
learn a few more OLL's


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone reached any of these goals? Post when you do! I am getting closer to mine.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 13, 2007)

Since I have just found this thread now, and my summer is more than half way over, I'll post my end of the year goals. 

3x3x3
Sub-18. Consistently. I'll be happy on new year's day, if I can always average a sub18. (most important goal)
OH - Sub-30
BLD - Sub-3 min solves. And improve my success rate by a lot. Right now, it's like, 15-20%. 

4x4x4
Sub-80. We'll see how long that takes.
And, eventually BLD, but I doubt I have time for it this year.

And a goal I've had since I started learning Fridrich:
A solid, consistent sub15 average before I graduate. I graduate in June 2009.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jul 13, 2007)

By the end of the summer:

3x3x3:
Sub 20 average consistently
Finish memorizing Fridrich (i think i have 6 algs or so left!)

3x3x3 OH: 
Average sub 35. Wait no scratch that, i want sub 30. 

3x3x3 BLD:
Average under 5 minutes
Success rate of at least 50%

Square-1
Get a square-1 and solve it w/o any help

4x4x4:
Actually get a 4x4x4 cube
Average under 5 minutes once I get one.

yeah the OH one is gonna be hard...I'll try though!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 13, 2007)

A sub 13 sec average for F2L.


----------



## csfield (Jul 13, 2007)

sub-15 for F2L
learn the rest of the COLL cases
sub 2 min 4x4
sub 5 min 5x5


----------



## ArminK (Jul 13, 2007)

I have only been (speed)cubing for 2 months or so and me record now is 37 sec something with the beginners method on the first two layers so my goal is to learn F2L by the end of the summer and then I will over time be Norway's best speedcuber! Not to much competition though, but 20 sec is a long way from where I am now.


----------



## aznblur (Jul 14, 2007)

New goals

3x3x3
Actually not get a DNF in bld.
Sub 20 average
Sub 40 OH

4x4x4 
Sub 90 seconds average

5x5x5
Sub 150 seconds average


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 26, 2007)

I've reached one of my longterm goals today. I'm very, very, very happy about that:

Average of 100 : 19.79
Standard deviation : 2.21
Best time : 14.55
Worst time : 28.35
20.45, 20.39, 16.93, 18.33, 18.13, 18.50, 21.45, 21.19, 22.54, 19.94, 18.85, 25.07, 19.05, 23.16, 23.90, 19.16, 19.40, 21.89, 19.88, 20.90, 18.64, 23.23, 18.77, 21.43, 19.52, 19.95, 17.73, 17.15, 20.31, 19.03, 16.76, 20.44, 21.41, 18.08, 20.03, 19.13, 18.67, 28.35, 16.42, 20.53, 18.43, 15.10, 21.92, 21.14, 19.77, 21.20, 19.19, 18.73, 19.69, 18.18, 18.16, 18.53, 18.24, 18.90, 18.82, 20.79, 20.14, 20.43, 20.21, 18.69, 20.72, 20.03, 22.16, 20.63, 16.95, 23.81, 17.88, 14.55, 21.40, 19.13, 21.37, 21.23, 21.17, 19.31, 18.27, 16.90, 20.12, 19.69, 19.46, 18.48, 17.92, 16.94, 17.94, 19.68, 23.08, 22.23, 18.18, 19.25, 19.86, 25.97, 18.86, 20.72, 15.40, 22.60, 18.73, 19.67, 18.87, 23.44, 16.72, 18.92

Best Rolling Average : 18.78
(21.17), 19.31, 18.27, (16.90), 20.12, 19.69, 19.46, 18.48, 17.92, 16.94, 17.94, 19.68

Both avgs are new records for me. Yesterday I broke 19 sec the first time, so I'm very happy to have repeated it within one day.


----------



## Jack (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay, here are my goals for the end of this summer.

2x2x2
Sub 7 average

3x3x3
I would say sub 20 average, but I just did that last night 
Sub 19 average
Sub 15 single
Learn COLL
Sub 40 average OH
Sub 5 min. BLD

4x4x4 
Sub 1:30 average
Solve BLD

5x5x5
Sub 3:00 average


----------



## tim (Jul 26, 2007)

My goals i want to reach until October:

*3x3x3*
averaging sub-2 blindfolded
being able to solve more than 5 cubes blindfolded easily
sub-20

*4x4x4*
being able to solve it bld

*5x5x5*
being able to solve it bld, before knowing how to solve it the 'normal' way .

btw.: Congratulations, Kai, keep up the good work


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2007)

Rama said:


> My goal for the Worlds:
> 
> Sub 20 average One-Handed B) ...



Uhum never mind you guys, I wanna perform well, that's all, instead of stressing out for my goals I just went on relaxed mode at the Czech Open, I barely warmed up for any events and still I got turbo times. 

So you offcourse may have a goal, but don't stress out, enjoy! maybe I wanna get sub 10 average at the Worlds with the Pyraminx


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 27, 2007)

by the time school starts i want to have figured out all 31 2 look ll and avarage around 30 secs


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 28, 2007)

> 31 2 look ll


2 look last layer is mostly done as OLL, PLL. There are 57 OLL's to learn and 21 PLL's so 78 algs in total.

Do you already know 47 of them, do you use a different 2 look last layer, or did you make a mistake?


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 28, 2007)

3x3 Summer goals
Sub-17 average
Learn COLL
Achieve sub-2 BLD
Solve 2 BLD simultaneously
Average sub-40 OH
Learn ELS

3x3 long term goals
solve 4 BLD and average 2:30
Learn CLS

4x4 summer goals
Get an Eastsheen

4x4 long term goals
Solve BLD



6x6 
Average sub-20 (minutes haha)

7x7
solve it...


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 29, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> 2 look last layer is mostly done as OLL, PLL. There are 57 OLL's to learn and 21 PLL's so 78 algs in total.
> 
> Do you already know 47 of them, do you use a different 2 look last layer, or did you make a mistake?



Sorry,that was a typo.I meant 3 look ll. I allready have 11 PLL's fugured out and all the OLL's(all edges and corners).


----------



## skyuzo (Jul 29, 2007)

By end of summer-
3x3x3
Get a sub-14 average
Consistently average under 17 seconds (Currently consistently averaging under 19 seconds... so doesn't seem too ambitious)
Sub-5 BLD solve
Sub-40 OH average
4x4x4
Fix 4x4x4
5x5x5
Get a 5x5x5 and solve


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 30, 2007)

By the end of the year...
sub 20 avg for 3x3x3


----------



## hdskull (Jul 30, 2007)

By Caltech Fall:

3x3x3:
- Sub 20 avg (currently avg 27/28)
- Learn all OLL (I currently know 25/57)
- Take the Chinese National Record

3x3x3 OH:
- Sub 45 avg (currently avg 55)
- Take the Chinese NR

3x3x3 BLD:
- Learn how to
- Sub 5 min avg 

2x2x2:
- Get an Eastsheen
- Sub 8 avg (currently avg 12/13)
- Take the Chinese NR

4x4x4:
- Get myself a new center since mine broke, and make the cube faster.
- Sub 1:50 avg (probably my biggest challenge, i've only solved the 4x4x4 like 6 times and i avg 5 mins, and also i'll be focusing a lot of the 3x3)
- Take Chinese NR

that's all


----------



## Joël (Aug 9, 2007)

3x3:
I'd love a sub13.5 average of 100. I got close this week. I guess I can do it pretty soon.

5x5:
Averaging under 2:10 would be nice.


----------



## Joël (Aug 9, 2007)

Rama said:


> Uhum never mind you guys, I wanna perform well, that's all, instead of stressing out for my goals I just went on relaxed mode at the Czech Open,



Sounds like a good philosophy, Rama! Way to go!


----------



## Toojdwin (Aug 9, 2007)

My goals to be reached by the end of the year:

Go to a competition.
Learn the journey memory method.
Sub-15 5x5x5 BLD.
Get a 4x4x4 and sub-8 BLD it.
Sub-2 3x3x3 BLD.
Sub-8 pyraminx average (just ordered it).
Sub-30 Square-1 average (already got a 35 sec average).
Sub-20 3x3x3 average.
Sub-2:30 5x5x5 average.
Sub-1:20 4x4x4 average.
Get a 2x2x2 and get a sub-8 average on it.
Get a megaminx.


----------



## choipster (Aug 10, 2007)

sub 30 average by winter break. right now im averaging around 42. im currently memorizing last layer algs. got 13 of 24.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2007)

For this weekend: get a sub-2 5x5x5 solve.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 27, 2007)

hdskull said:


> By Caltech Fall:
> 
> 3x3x3:
> - Sub 20 avg (currently avg 27/28)
> ...



So now that Caltech Fall is over I'm revisiting this thread to check what I have accomplished.

3x3x3:
- Sub 20 avg (check, my average now is around 18, last SC was 17.75)
- Learn all OLL (unluckily, I procrastinated both learning OLL and college apps both of which delay the learning of OLLs, now I know approximately 47/57)
- Take the Chines NR (became too low for me to take [13.xx/15.xx])

3x3x3 OH:
- Sub 45 avg (check, I average sub 35, almost sub30 (31ish), though haven't been practicing lately)
- Take Chinese NR (check, with an average of 30.17)

3x3x3 BLD:
- Learn how to (check)
- Sub 5 min avg (check, I'm sub 4 avg, and going towards sub 3. I do get sub 3s on good solves nowadays.)

2x2x2:
- Get an Eastsheen (check, thanks to my friend)
- Sub 8 avg (half check, for a week or so I was sub 8, but then I'm too lazy and busy to practice 2x2x2)
- Take Chinese NR (-___- didn't know there was going to be 2x2 at Caltech so didn't practice it, and got bad times.)

4x4x4:
- As I predicted this was my biggest challenge, I broke like 5 center pieces, and it was getting kind of expensive to replace. Besides, they didn't have it at Caltech, so there was no incentive to practice or to acquire a cube. I will get a 4x4x4 within the next 2 weeks, and I should be competing in the weekly contest again in this category.

I'm going to post new goals later. I like this thread, I achieved most of my goals. 

How did the rest of you do?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, the weekend I wanted to get a sub-2 (two posts up), I got a 2:00.00 solve... And took another month to get the sub-2 solve.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, my goals for worlds...
-go to worlds
-3x3: sub-13
-4x4: sub-1:10
-5x5: sub-2:20
-2x2: sub-6
-3x3 OH: sub-30
-3x3 BLD: sub-2:00
-Magic: sub-1
-MM: sub-2.20 (I'll refine this goal once I start solving Ooms a bit more)
-Pyraminx: I'll set a goal once I get a working, decent one
-Megaminx: same
-Square-1: sub-30
-Clock: just compete, I don't really care
-Feet: sub-2:00
-Fewest moves: sub-45
-MultiBLD: 4/4
-4x4 BLD: solve it
-5x5 BLD: attempt it

Now, I'll probably abandon a few of these goals as I get closer. Maybe some I'll strengthen, maybe some I'll weaken, I dunno. It's way too early to make goals for Worlds, but I'm doing it anyway.

So I'll make goals for US Nationals to keep me busy now:
-go
-3x3: sub-15
-4x4: sub-1:30
-5x5: sub-2:40
-2x2: sub-7
-3x3 OH: sub-35
-3x3 BLD: sub-2:30
-Magic: sub-1.1
-Master magic: sub-2.5
-*minx: see above
-Square-1: sub-40
-Clock: whatever
-Feet: I highly doubt there will be feet at US Nationals, but sub-2:30 if there is
-Fewest moves: whatever, I don't plan on working on this by then
-Multi BLD: if it happens, 3/3
-4x4 BLD: solve it
-5x5 BLD: feel confident enough in my BLDing to attempt


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Nov 27, 2007)

I wanna get sub 4.5 mins on my 4x4x4 by the end of the year. Consistently.

3x3x3 i aim for sub 1 minute


----------



## Lofty (Nov 27, 2007)

Goals: 
Learn BLD
Sub 25 OH average sub 15 OH single


----------



## FU (Nov 27, 2007)

Goals to achieve before 1st January 2008

1) Finish learning OLL, already done with 30+ out of the 57, shouldn't be too much of a problem
2) Improve F2L to, um 13s on average?
3) Relearn some of the PLLs I hate
4) Achieve at least one sub-20 average 10 of 12 (current best average is 24s+... hope the goal will be achieved soon, will keep on practising!)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2007)

Following tim's post here's my goals for Nationals '08:

-3x3x3 sub 18 avg (it's what I always get in practice)
-4x4x4 sub 1:15 (shouldn't be too hard)
-5x5x5 sub 2:00 (only 3 sec to shave off)
-3x3x3 OH ~30
-2x2x2 sub 6
-3x3x3 BLD sub 2:00
-Magic get a decent avg... (sub 1.5)
-Master Magic same (sub 4)
-Pyraminx sub 12 (sub 10 single)
-Megaminx sub 2:45 (hopefully w/ a meffert's)
-Square-1 sub 50 avg
-Multi-BLD at least 3/3
-4x4x4 BLD sub 20:00
-5x5x5 BLD success.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Nov 27, 2007)

My goals for the french open in March 2008.

3x3:sub-15
4x4:sub-1.20
5x5:sub-3.00
2x2:sub-6
oh 3x3:sub-40
pyraminx:sub-10 (maybe national record)
megaminx:solve it
bld:sub-6.00
mtpl bld:2/2
magic:sub-2
master magic:sub-4
square-1:sub-1.00

For lots of puzzles, I can improve myself.
And since it has been then almost a year after my previous competition, I hope to brake all my personal records.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2007)

I might as well join in the fun. My goals by the time of US Nationals 2008, to be able to do these at home (for averages, avg of 10) (don't know if I'll make it to the competition, whenever it is, but it's a good deadline to shoot for anyway):

3x3x3: sub :25 avg, and learn all the OLLs
4x4x4: sub 1:30 avg
5x5x5: sub 2:45 avg
3x3x3 OH: sub :45 avg
2x2x2: sub :10 avg
3x3x3 BLD: sub 2:00
Magic & Master Magic: learn to really do them
Pyraminx: sub :15 avg
Megaminx: sub 4:00 avg
Square-1: sub 1:00 avg
Multi-BLD: at least 5/5
Fewest moves: get at least one sub-30 solve
4x4x4 BLD: sub-15:00
5x5x5 BLD: sub-30:00


----------



## Pedro (Nov 27, 2007)

well, my goals are for two weeks ahead (Brazil Open) 

3x3x3: sub-13 and sub-16 avg (at least...sub-15 wouldn't be bad )
4x4x4: hmm...this is though...maybe sub-1:30 avg would make me happy
5x5x5: sub-3 min avg
2x2x2: well, I'm not that good at it, but I did a 8.63 avg yesterday, with my out-of-the-box eastsheen...so I think sub-10 in the competition is possible
3x3x3 OH: sub-24 and a 25.xx avg (at least)
3x3x3 bld: sub-2 min...but I think I can get a 1:4x or even 1:3x
multi bld: at least 3 cubes  I almost did 3 at Worlds, so I think I can do it (or more) there, as I'm learning a system...

well, that's it for now...I may have new goals after the competition


----------



## tim (Nov 27, 2007)

Goals for next competition (maybe Begian Open?):

3x3x3: sub-20 average
3x3x3 OH: sub-60 average
3x3x3 BLD: sub-2
multi bld: 3 cubes
4x4x4 bld: sub-12
5x5x5 bld: successful solve


----------



## hdskull (Nov 28, 2007)

It's good to see everyone posting again!

My goals for Caltech Winter (Basically a month from now):

3x3x3: sub 17 
3x3x3 OH: sub 29 
3x3x3 BLD: sub 3 and a successful sub 4 solve in competition.
4x4x4: sub 2 
5x5x5: get one
2x2x2: sub 8
multi bld: learn it
FMC: learn it (from Arnaud's guide )

EDIT: I'm ordering my 4x4x4 this week! yay!


----------



## skinnyandweak (Nov 28, 2007)

well i've only been cubing for about a month, so my goals are..

3x3x3: sub 30 average (currently at 37.19)
3x3x3 OH: sub 60 (i only do one handed in school under the desk)
3x3x3 BLD: learn macky's 3 cycle (it confuses me so i get lazy)


----------



## TheBB (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, here are my goals for the upcoming Norwegian Open in february (stay tuned for news on that one guys):

3x3: Sub-19 averages. Also do the PLL time attack in ... say, 55 seconds.
3x3 bld: Sub-3 averages.
3x3 oh: Sub-minute averages. (I don't really practise 3x3 oh. I just do it every now and then when I'm reading and my other hand is free. Noticeable improvements only from that).
Multi bld: 5/5 in 40 mins.
4x4, 5x5: Not pursuing these.


----------



## adragast (Nov 28, 2007)

Norwegian open ?? Nice !! I have taught the cube to 3-4 people living in Norway. Unfortunately, I don't think they would bother travelling for a rubik's cube competition 

My goals:
3x3: sub-30 average (I manage this from time to time but I would like to manage it more often + manage it in a competition)
3x3-OH: sub-minute average (still averaging 1 minute 5-10 seconds)
3x3-bld: just be able to do it regularly (just managed it 2 times and failed 2 times)
Multi-bld: manage 2 cubes


----------



## magicsquares (Nov 28, 2007)

Goals:

2x2x2
- Learn the Guimond method around Janary...
- Get a consistent sub-15 average by the end of the year.
3x3x3
- To be get early 20s (around sub-25) average by the end of the year.
- Learn/apply 3-cycle for BLD by the end of the year.
4x4x4 
- Get sub-2 minutes by the end of the year.
5x5x5
- Learn a better method for finishing edges. Don't know when though.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 28, 2007)

adragast said:


> Norwegian open ?? Nice !! I have taught the cube to 3-4 people living in Norway. Unfortunately, I don't think they would bother travelling for a rubik's cube competition



Do I know you? Will you be able to travel to Trondheim for a competition?


----------



## Demon Parasite (Nov 28, 2007)

Average records(end of 2008):
Average sub-3 with megaminx
Average sub-20 with 3x3
Average sub-1 with sq-1

Single records(end of the year):
Achieve a non-lucky sub-30 solve.

Other goals:
Learn Roux method by the end of the year.
Learn BLD by the end of the year.
Learn to solve sq-1 with a fast method.
Learn all PLL and half of the OLL
Teach enough people I know to cube in sub-1:30 to hold a miniature competition.


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 1, 2007)

my goal by lets say.... new year's day is to be able to solve the 3x3x3 in sub-20-30 seconds.

also by....maybe march, the 4x4x4 in sub- 1:30(i havent started the 4x4x4 yet)

AND the most important: going to my first competition when i get better i live in the Chicago area so i dont know when they come around


----------



## Killer128 (Dec 1, 2007)

My goal would probably be sub 30 to 25 average for a 3x3x3 I'm in the 50's as an average right now =)


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 1, 2007)

My goal is to have more than 40 competitors at the Belgian Open 2008.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 1, 2007)

If you pay for my plane ticket, I'll come.


----------



## Jacco (Dec 1, 2007)

My goal is to get sub 40 at 3x3, I'm currently around 50.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 1, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> 3x3 Summer goals
> Sub-17 average
> Learn COLL
> Achieve sub-2 BLD
> ...



K, Summer's been over for a while, and I've achieved some of my goals. Sub-17 avg, (sub-16, too!), I gave up on COLL, figured it wasn't worth it; Sub-2 BLD, I've done it 4-5 times; 2 simultaneous BLD, done it 3 times, but never again probably; Sub-40 OH, done, I think I've averaged sub-35 :O; ELS, I just do it intuitively, so I don't need to do it: 

My long term goals:
CLS, almost done, 30 or so more algs?; 4 cubes BLD, not yet; 2:30 avg BLD, yes. 6x6, I don't solve it anymore (using simulators, of course) 7x7, solved it once.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2007)

Okey-dokey:





3x3x3 fast: Sub-11
3x3x3 average: Consistently sub-15
3x3x3 OH fast: sub-20
3x3x3 OH average: sub-25
3x3x3 BLD: Sub-80 often, get NR back!




4x4x4 fast: Sub-1
4x4x4: Sub-1:10 average
4x4x4 BLD: sub-10 _consistent_ success, sub-8 singles.




5x5x5: Sub-2:30
5x5x5 BLD: Sub-30, once I get going? Sub-25?




2x2x2: Don't care. Sub-5 average?







6x6x6 and 7x7x7: Get them. Beat my 7x7x7 PB.




Square-1: Learn fulll algs up to 2-step EP
Square-1 BLD: "Develop" and practice a method (sub-2?)




Megaminx: Sub-2
Megaminx BLD: Success.




Pyraminx: Sub-10




Magics: Anything good (sub-1 single, 1.2 avg; 2.5 single, 3 avg?)

MGLS: Publish better algs.


----------



## Radu (Dec 1, 2007)

i wanna get sub 30 averages by 31dec. i'm around 35s now..i hope i will, but i DON"T learn oll and pll at all. i want to improve cross + f2l as much as possible without knowing too many oll's &pls's. so i do a 4 lll solve


----------



## Rubiks Landon (Dec 5, 2007)

my goal is to learn fridrick


----------



## Lofty (Dec 5, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Goals:
> Learn BLD
> Sub 25 OH average sub 15 OH single



Both my OH Goals are broken!!! Sub 25 average two days ago and now just a 13.91 using COLL and then EP skip!
Edit: This one is faster than my 2H PB!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 5, 2007)

My goal is to be able to put nice pictures into my posts like Lucas


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 7, 2007)

Achieved my goal a bit early... So before the year's over, my new goal is to achieve a sub 3:15 single and to consistently be under 3:50. 

edit.. this is for the 4x4x4 btw..


----------



## jeff081692 (Dec 7, 2007)

My goal I just decided on is to do the 5x5 in 3 minutes by the end of the year and my old goal of 3x3 sub 20. 

My 5x5 takes 6 minutes .
My 3x3 takes 24 seconds.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 8, 2007)

3x3x3
- getting my DIY ^^
- getting sub-20 more often (6 or 7 solves right now)
- getting sub-25 average as normal
- no more 30+ solves (about 1.5 per 12)
- achieving more OLLs 10/57 and PLLs 12/21

3x3x3 OH:
- sub-1 average (by now just 2 solves sub-1)

3x3x3 BLD:
- learn it ^^

4x4x4 (not realy practising)
- getting more sub 4 minutes ^^

2x2x2:
- achieving it, except for mini
- getting sub-15 average


----------



## Pedro (Dec 9, 2007)

well, Brazil Open is gone, so it's time to check (or not) my goals



> 3x3x3: sub-13 and sub-16 avg (at least...sub-15 wouldn't be bad )


done  I got a 12.63 single and two sub-16 avgs, 15.89 and 15.71


> 4x4x4: hmm...this is though...maybe sub-1:30 avg would make me happy


not done  but I had a 1:33 avg


> 5x5x5: sub-3 min avg


done  I got 2:56.xx and a 2:38.35 single


> 2x2x2: well, I'm not that good at it, but I did a 8.63 avg yesterday, with my out-of-the-box eastsheen...so I think sub-10 in the competition is possible


done  I got 7.94 avg, and I had a +2 on my last solve (7.40 -> 9.40)


> 3x3x3 OH: sub-24 and a 25.xx avg (at least)


we didn't have time for OH 


> 3x3x3 bld: sub-2 min...but I think I can get a 1:4x or even 1:3x


done  I got 1:53.34. DNFed the other 2 attempts (1:51 and 1:44)...first by 3 edges out of place and second by 2 edges flipped 


> multi bld: at least 3 cubes  I almost did 3 at Worlds, so I think I can do it (or more) there, as I'm learning a system...


didn't have time for this too 

well, I completed almost all my goals (at least the ones that were possible to complete due to small time at the comp.)

I could have done better, specially on 3x3 and 4x4, but I guess it was ok, as I was running all the time to help judging/scrambling and competing


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Your To Do List....*

This is where you can post what your future plans are for cubing and solving puzzly-things.....

1- get 3x3 time down a lot
2- get Twist time down a lot
3- solve 4x4
4- get good times at 4x4
5- (way later next year) go to the competition in Chicago (if they have it)


----------



## tegalogic (Dec 25, 2007)

1. (1/6/08) Learn all OLLs (probably won't happen so quickly)
2. (1/10/08) Get a sub-20 3x3x3 time *Completed 12/27/07: 19.56 sec*
3. (2/1/08) Get a sub-20 3x3x3 average
4. (2/10/08) Do a blindfold solve successfully
5. (?/?/0?) Go to a competition


----------



## pjk (Dec 25, 2007)

My 2008 Goals:
-Get sub-14 avg on 3x3
-Get sub-68 avg 4x4
-Get around 2:30 avg 5x5
-Avg sub-3 for 3x3 BLD
-Get sub-30 OH 3x3


----------



## Cube400 (Dec 25, 2007)

1-Learn all OLL's
2-Do a successfull BLD solve
3-Maybe go to a competition

Cross out get sub-20 average for me :] Got my first sub 20 average : 18.90


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2007)

1. 2x2 method (many algs left to learn)
2. Sq-1 method (many algs left to learn)
3. BLD method (much practice to do)

Yeah.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 25, 2007)

http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=981

We need Lars here, with his shirt from Berkeley Fall '06...


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 25, 2007)

3x3: sub 20 average. =]


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 25, 2007)

I saw the To-Do list thread, but figured I'd post here since this thread has been around for a while longer.

My goals for 2008 are:
1) Average sub-15 on 3x3x3 in an official competition
2) Achieve a sub-6 minute 4x4x4 BLD solve in an official competition
3) Achieve a sub-18 minute 5x5x5 BLD solve in an official competition
4) Finish learning and perfect my 1 syllable letter pair word list for use on 3x3x3 BLD

My long term goals are:
1) Stackmat solve the 5x5x5 blindfolded
2) solve the 7x7x7 blindfolded successfully
3) achieve a sub-60 second 3x3x3 blindfolded solve
4) achieve a sub-14 average on 3x3x3 in an official competition


----------



## Pedro (Dec 25, 2007)

for 2008:
-sub-15 avg in competition
-sub-26 avg OH in competition
-more than 5 cubes bld 
-sub-1:40 bld in competition

"general" goals
-sub-13 avg of 10
-sub-23 avg of 10 on OH
-sub-75 solve on bld


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2007)

1. 3x3x3 sub-20 average
2. 3x3x3 sub-15 solve
3. 4x4x4 sub 2 minutes average
4. Learn all OLL's
5. Start blindfolded cubing


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 25, 2007)

1. get sub15 3x3 average
2. get sub1min 3x3 OH
3. start on some bld 3x3 (though i don't find it that exciting)


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2007)

goals for 2008:
get 2x2 WR's
get 3x3 WR's
get OH WR's
get BLD WR's
get 4x4 WR's
get 5x5 WR's (done)
get minx WR's (done)
get feet WR's 
get clock WR's
get sq-1 WR's
get pyra WR's
get multi WR
get 4x4 BLD WR
get 5x5 BLD WR

or maybe these goals are a bit high....


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

Erik said:


> goals for 2008:
> get 2x2 WR's
> get 3x3 WR's
> get OH WR's
> ...


Well, at least you left Fewest Moves for me


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=981
> 
> We need Lars here, with his shirt from Berkeley Fall '06...


I don't understand. That link has no mention of any Lars or Berkeley


----------



## alltooamorous (Dec 26, 2007)

slncuber21 said:


> This is where you can post what your future plans are for cubing and solving puzzly-things.....
> 
> 1- get 3x3 time down a lot
> 2- get Twist time down a lot
> ...



Hey you live in Chicago? Me too! And I'm really hoping there's a competition here sometime in the near future. 

1. Learn all the PLLs within the next two weeks.
2. Learn how to recognize and execute PLLs quickly. 
3. Practice cross on bottom and looking ahead. 
4. Get a tutorial video up within the next week (mostly for my friends).


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=981
> ...



I think he means that we've just had this type of thread before.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 26, 2007)

1)Learn all PLL algs (I only technically know T right now)
2)Learn the 7 OLL algs that deal with oriented edges
3)Get sub-25 single solve(non-lucky)
4)Get sub-27 average(long term goal, haha)
5)Learn a method for 2x2 after it is sufficiently loose/broken in
6)Practice and get at least somewhat good at the 2x2
7)Learn how to blindfold 2x2 and 3x3
8)Get a 4x4
9)Get a 5x5


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 26, 2007)

1) Learn OFOTA for 2x2
2) Get a sub-4 solve and sub-5 avg in a competition for 2x2x2
3) Get a sub-13 solve and a sub-15.5 avg in competition for 3x3x3
4) Get a sub 70-solve and a sub-75 avg in competition for 4x4x4
5) Get a sub-2:30 solve and a sub-2:45 avg in competition for 5x5x5

I think I can actuallly do a lot better in 5x5x5 if I practice more, I think could average 2:20 by the end of the year if I practice


----------



## Lofty (Dec 26, 2007)

1.) Start a Speedcubing club and start hosting competitions in Florida.
2.) Learn Guimond
3.) Learn ZBF2L (ZBLL for next year unless by some miracle I learn really fast)
4.) Get the OH WR/sub 20 OH average
5.) Sub 15 3x3x3 Average.


----------



## Erik (Dec 26, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > goals for 2008:
> ...


Glad you saw that, I did that on purpose you know 
I figured it would be a bit selfish to want to have ALL WR's no?


----------



## alexc (Dec 26, 2007)

*2008 Goals*
2x2- sub 4 single, sub 6 average
3x3-sub 11 single, sub 15 average
3x3 OH-sub 25 single, sub 30 average
3x3 BD-sub 2:00
4x4-sub 60 single, sub 70 average
4x4 BD-sub 10:00
5x5-sub 1:50 single, sub 2:00 average
5x5 BD- get a couple successful sub hour solves
Competitions- Do well and maybe win an event or two.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 26, 2007)

On my to-do list...

Get a new Eastsheen 5x5x5. T_T;;

And then... I don't know. Maybe practice cubing every once in a while.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 26, 2007)

Erik, having you even started solving with your feet?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 26, 2007)

dRaGoN said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

How could you love redundancy :O . I guess if you only know American-English, then you wouldn't understand, but here we think of being made redundant as being made unemployed. Not much to love about unemployment >_<


----------



## MiloD (Dec 26, 2007)

Dyste said:


> Erik, having you even started solving with your feet?





Dene said:


> How could you love redundancy :O . I guess if you only know American-English, then you wouldn't understand, but here we think of being made redundant as being made unemployed. Not much to love about unemployment >_<



eh you NZer's probably wouldn't get it

it says "love" but then, theres a heart. Akin to the "I <3 NY"(new york) graphic. (pronounced "I love ny" ) so his shirt would read "I love love redundancy" get it? heh

anyway....goals are:

sub 20 on 3x3 average
sub 3 min on 5x5 average
sub 1:30 on 4x4 average
sub 2:30 for bld average

I think I can do it!

maybe I'll stop being lazy and finally try multiblind.(i at least have a plan so far)


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah yes I didn't click onto that part. I noticed the "love" + "heart" thing, but didn't put them together with the redundancy. All I could think of was unemployment lol.


----------



## MiloD (Dec 26, 2007)

hahaha are you currently employed?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for explaining this. I love inside jokes, but I didn't get this one.

And Dyste: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333ft&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single and http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average
Erik is already the number 2/3 in the world for "with feet"


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2007)

Yea I'm employed, but I'm a student first, worker second  . I personally have never heard the word redundancy to mean repetitive or whatever, only to mean unemployed. It's not the most common word to use ^^.

As for foot solving, I reckon with practise I could get right up there!! I tried it once, and the technique is fairly easy to get used to.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 27, 2007)

My 2008 resolutions for cubing:
3x3x3:
- get one.
- solve in sub 40secs.
- finish 2lll with perfect recall.

4x4x4:
- master fingertricking it.
- achieve sub-2:20 average.
- get cubesmith stickers for it by september next year. and tiles if i'm loaded


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 27, 2007)

1. Learn all Fridrich Algorithms
2. Average sub-20
3. Learn howto BLD
4. Learn howto OH


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Dec 27, 2007)

Get sub 19 on 3x3
Get a new 4x4
Get a new 5x5
Learn to solve a pyraminx crystal
Get sub 3 on a minx, preferably my Mefferts minx, when it gets here.


----------



## Dyste (Dec 28, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Thanks for explaining this. I love inside jokes, but I didn't get this one.
> 
> And Dyste: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php?eventId=333ft&regionId=&years=&show=100%2BPersons&single=Single and http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average
> Erik is already the number 2/3 in the world for "with feet"



Of course, you have to consider that there's only 34 singles and 9 averages. There's such a large gap between first and second. Anyway, he does everything. Curse his versatility!!


----------



## Jilvin (Dec 28, 2007)

1. Learn OLL
2. Learn ZBF2L
3. Get average Sub-20
4. Get average Sub 17
5. get 1.5 min average on 4x4x4.

Im going to work so hard on cubing in 2008...


----------



## Erik (Dec 30, 2007)

Dyste said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for explaining this. I love inside jokes, but I didn't get this one.
> ...


may I point out that there is a maybe even larger gap between me and the rest of the feetsolvers (with exception of robert)?
not to brag or anything....


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sub-6 2x2 avg
Sub-15 3x3 avg
Sub-30 OH avg 
Sub-65 chopsticks avg
Sub-90 BLD
Sub-120 BLD avg
Sub-180 OH BLD
Get 4x4, sub-120 avg
Get 5x5, sub-300 avg
Get minx, sub-600 avg
Do 4x4 BLD
Sub-9 sportstacking cycle
Sub-3 3-6-3
Sub-2.5 3-3-3


And now I'm done writing all of this, my goal is to do half of those listed above


----------



## joey (Dec 30, 2007)

Goals right now:
Sub-70 BLD
Learn memo method for Multi-BLD.
Attempt auditory memory system

Subsequent goals:
Sub-60 BLD.
5 cube Multi-BLD


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Dec 31, 2007)

Get 30 second average on 3x3 by AMarch
Learn full PLL by MAY
Learn Full Oll by august
Learn to blind solve and compete 12 solves by december.
Get sub-20 by march 2009


----------



## SSJ8 (Dec 31, 2007)

#1-Average under 20 in 3x3x3
#2-Learn all PLL for 3x3x3
#3-Solve 4x4x4 faster, learning all Parity algs.
#4-Learn to blindfold cube
#5-Solve a 5x5x5
^^BUY a 5x5x5 Firstly^^


----------



## cubes (Apr 12, 2008)

3x3 Sub- 18 Average
4x4 Sub- 3:00


----------



## Subaruiz (Apr 12, 2008)

3*3 sub 17 average
4*4 sub 1'30 average
blind : do less than 1'30 too


----------



## apoplectic (Apr 12, 2008)

Learn all the parities for the 4x4x4

get a better 4x4x4


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2008)

goal of averages:
2x2: learn guimond, sub-6 average
3x3: find better method without learning all OLLs, get sub-25
4x4: pair more at a time, sub-2:30
Pyraminx: find advanced method, get sub-10.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 12, 2008)

Sub-2:00 average for 4x4 before Armonk competition, in 2 weeks. :O


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sub-20 single solve on the 3x3x3(So close!)
Sub-30 average
Sub-minute average OH
Sub-2 average 4x4x4
Sub-4 single 5x5x5
Learn all the OLLs or COLL
Sub-10 average on Pyraminx(Very close!)


----------



## Lofty (Apr 12, 2008)

Get my OH average of averages to where my PB average is.
Learn how to BLD
Improve my LL for 2H and achieve sub-15 average. May take awhile since i dont practice this ever.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 13, 2008)

My 2008 Goals 

get sub 15 Average of 5 or 12 
purchase and solve a pyraminx and Square-1
get 2x2 average sub-9
go to a competition and get to semi-finals or finals

and have fun doing it =]


----------



## CanadianPires (Apr 13, 2008)

For 2008:

learn PLL's (10/21 done)
learn partial edge control
improve x-cross
improve opp color neutral
avg sub30
solve sub 25
learn 5x5x5
go to a competition (they have none in the NorthWest!!! Vancouver or Seattle?)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 13, 2008)

For 2008:

-Finish learning my Sq-1 method (25 algs left?)
-Get NAR in 2x2 average.
-Average sub-1:00 on 4x4 (unofficial)
-Average sub-2:00 on 5x5 (unofficial)
-Average sub-4 in comp for MM.
-Get both clock NARs (I think DanCohen will get my single one)
-Get sub-30 OH average (unofficial)

I've got work to do.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 13, 2008)

Learn all my PLLs - Mid May
Go to a Competition - End of the year or next year
Get good Rubik's Magic Strings - hopefully tommorow, all mine break at the metal bit
Get all my OLL's down - End of the year
Get all the F2L algorithms down - By November
Learn all pyraminx LL algos - in 3 days
Average sub 20 - by November
Get 10 more magics and variations - End of the year


----------



## Jacco (Apr 13, 2008)

Learn all OLL's.
Sub-3 at 5x5.
Learn M2 for Blind.
Stop breaking magic strings.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 13, 2008)

My to do list:
-Get a sub-20 average for 3x3x3 by the next Finnish competition (currently averaging around 25 seconds)
-Get a sub-10 average for Pyraminx (currently averageing around 12.5 sec).
-Try 5x5x5 average of 10 (current record is mean of three).
-Solve 3x3x3 blindfolded in a reasonable time (=under an hour) by the summer.
-Learn to use Heise Cube Simulator (current record 1:35.77 compared to 17.69 for mechanical 3x3x3)
-Learn at least almost all of the OLL (currenly knowing 22/57).
-Repair broken 2x2x2, 3x3x3 and 4x4x4 cubes by the next Finnish competition (currently just watching at all the cubies next to my computer screen).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread and the "To-do list" thread merged.


----------

